# I may not know where I am going, but I know where I am comin



## I want a tattoo

Hello everyone,

I would like to receive help for the translation of *"I may not know where I am going, but I know where I am coming from*".

I would like to have it as a tattoo, and thus I want to be 120% sure that the translation is correct.

Since I studied 2 years of high school in Italy, I tried with the following translation: "*Nescio quo adeam, men nosco unde veniam*".

Thank you all in advance for your help!


----------



## Lamb67

*Nescio quo adeam,sed calleo unde veniam.*

*I don't know where I can find your'men' for 'but' in dictionary.*
*calleo* -ere [to be thick-skinned]. Transf.: intransit. , [to be practiced, experienced]; transit., [to know by experience, understand


----------



## I want a tattoo

Yes, you are right, I wrote too quick and typed it wrong! My translation would be "*Nescio quo adeam, SED nosco unde veniam".*

Can you explain me what is the difference between "calleo" and "nosco", and why you would use it instead?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lamb67

Calleo, perhaps is telling that you are proud of yourself. Hey look, I am experienced now.

Do you have any cognate word in Italian of Calleo?

AD in adeam is redundant, N*escio quo eam,sed calleo unde veniam.*


----------



## I want a tattoo

Not that comes to my mind, unfortunately...

Doesn't "calleo" mean something more like "to be expert or have experience in something"? And now that I double check, "nosco" means more "to know a person/be acquainted"... What about "Scio" then? Wouldn't it be better?

And you are right, AD is redundant!

Thank you again!


----------



## Lamb67

Do you mean you know where your location is by I know where I am coming from?

If so, scio does the job already, I think.

Calleo would not fit here unless by saying where I am coming from you mean you are good at something, for example making clocks, gardening etc. That's just my assumption of course.


----------



## I want a tattoo

I would actually say both!

On one hand I am proud of the region/area I come from, but most importantly I am proud of my roots = parents and family in general.

What do you suggest then?


----------



## Lamb67

_Ego non viator amplum vicum obliviscebor._

I, a traveller will not forget my great town.


----------



## Lamb67

_Nescio quo iter se vertat,sed scio gradum revocare._

I do not know whither my course would turn,but I know how to retrace my steps.


----------

